

Apple II games in your browser - anigbrowl
http://www.virtualapple.org/

======
duskwuff
Nifty, but I am sorely disappointed that it isn't written in Javascript like
the NES emulator was.

~~~
unalone
This is much more hardcore, though. It simulates disc changes and the like.

